# impulsos at Paris-roubaix...



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone have any idea why the vacansoliel team used impulsos at P-R? from what I know the whole team was on impulsos except frederic veulechen, who rode an infinito.

so far we've seen the vacansoliel team use a mix of oltres, infinitos and impulsos at the classics. but is the impulso really so much superiro to the infinito? I own an infinito and it's a very , very very good and comfortable bike. worthy of any world class rider. now I don't own an impulso nor have I ridden the hell of the north, so I can only speculate. any ideas?

my view: infinito: lighter, internal cables which may prevent fouling 
impulso: aluminium so it's generally a sturdier machine ( and crashes are common at P-R) the only REAL reason I can think off is that the impulso has tire clearnace for 27mm tires and the infinito doesnt- I haven't tried.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

You guessed it. Its about tire clearance.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yup.
Also worth noting that the Impulso has half a degree slacker head tube angle and appx 5mm longer front-center (and wheel base) than the Infinito.


----------

